# dry feathers?



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

ive noticed that my tiels feathers are really drywhat could this be or what needs to be done to give it the shine its suppose to have??


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Do you have a photo? I'm not really sure what you mean by dry, but you could try offering him more baths or showers.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

A photo would help. But I think more baths or showers would help as well


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

guess i can try that. though he doesnt like his baths.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Have you tried misting him with a water bottle, just use some luke warm water and spray it from above so that it falls down on him and see how that goes.


----------



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

Use a water bottle to mist him at least once every other day, every day if possible. I use Water and "Aloe Vera" mixed at about 50/50 and they look good and they love getting sprayed with the mist. 
This morning one of my birds Sinner a WF Cinnamon was out his cage by the kitchen sink because he got something on his cage and my wife Fran sprayed it off with the sink sprayer. The sprayer was locked in the on position and she put it in the sink and answered the door (them folks selling watchtower), any way she said no thanks and came back to the kitchen and sinner was in the sink with the spray hitting him, he had his wings up just enjoying the heck out of it. So i just thought i would share this...be happy.


----------

